# Apricot swordfish



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 12 oz can of apricot nectar
1/2 cup of prepared strong coffee
1/4 cup dry white wine or vermouth
1 tblsp oil
2 lbs swordfish steaks
1 16 oz can apricots drained
paprika
1 tblsp butter

Mix nectar, coffee and wine. Heat to boiling and cook uncovered for 5 mins. heat oil and butter until melted. Brush swordfish with butter mixture. sprinkle with salt, pepper and paprika to taste. Broil 5 mins and turn. 

Pour 1/2 coffe mixture over fish. Broil 5 more mins. Heat apricots in remaining sauce. Spoon sauce over fish and serve.


----------

